# Giant XtC 27.5 2 for 290lbs rider.



## JSauce75 (May 5, 2014)

Hello all. I am about to pull the trigger on a new Giant XtC 27.5 2 (link below). I was already talked out of a fs bike due to my size, but I thought I should check here to see if you guys think this bike will hold up ok under my weight. I live in Tahoe and plan on riding pretty aggressively and I don't want to ruin a new bike. Any advice/input is greatly appreciated. Thanks.

XtC 27.5 2 (2014) | Giant Bicycles | United States


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

Good choice for a clyde ride. The wheels will eventually be a problem but that's the case with every bike for bigger riders. You might as well ask the bike shop about getting a heavier spring for the Recon Gold fork. I'm pretty sure the Recon on that bike is the spring variety and having the heavy duty one installed would be a good idea.


----------



## JSauce75 (May 5, 2014)

Alright thanks. Should the wheels be replaced with something else, or is it just something I am going to have to replace every year? Do I need to replace the whole front fork, or just the spring?


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

The wheels are fine. Ride them until they break and then replace. At 290 you're going to taco your fair share of wheels. No real way around that. 

As for the fork there are coil sprung and air sprung types. With an air sprung you pump it up and add air, just like inflating a tire. That way a heavier rider can add more while a lighter person can add less but they can both get the same performance from the fork when it compresses.

A coil fork uses a spring instead of air. The fork manufacturers make thicker springs for heavier loads and thinner springs for lighter loads. The stock spring is probably for a mid-weight rider. The bike shop can get the heavier spring and install it. It's probably about a $30 part. I would at least ask them about it and see what it runs. If it's too much then you can always do it later if you find you are bottoming out a lot.

The fork itself is a good one. Giant has done a nice job in putting together a quality group of components for that price.


----------



## paxy (Apr 6, 2012)

300 here and I love my full sus. Would never go back to a hard tail, at least on the trails I ride. If I were on smooth flowy trails I'd consider it however.

I've put around 2k miles on my $1700 fs bike and frame and suspension has held up beautifully. Wheels are a different story. Tacoed my front wheel on my 4th ride. Got a used wheelset ( rhino lites ) for $100 and they held up fine for 18 months. Just replaced the rear with a custom wheel and will be doing the front soon too as I was ready to go lighter stronger.

I'm not super impressed with the giant specs personally. I won't tell you what I ride as not to be a shill for the company but it is a mail order bike. Several reputable online only companies that will save you some cash. I do all the wrenching on my bike so that's something to consider I suppose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSauce75 (May 5, 2014)

I have an industry rate on giant bikes so I am going to go with them no matter what. Even with that pricing, I can't really afford a fs bike unless it is one of their lower end models. A lower end fs bike and a 290lb guy seems like a bad idea.


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

dunno if the trance 3 Trance 27.5 3 (2014) | Giant Bicycles | United States is in your price range but it's definitely worth checking out.
it's a solid bike.


----------



## JSauce75 (May 5, 2014)

I think I could swing it, but would it be able to support me without blowing out the rear suspension?


----------



## JSauce75 (May 5, 2014)

I think the problem is that even though I could afford the upfront cost of the trance, I can't afford to spend hundreds more on a burlier shock or sending off to get modded. I've been looking at the cost of custom wheels too.... I thought skiing was an expensive hobby.


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm guessing that you'll be within the 275psi working window of that monarch.
marginally but within.
if you lost 5-10 pounds then definitely.

FS is kinder on the wheels for the same kind of riding as a HT. so it might actually save you some $ in the long run.


----------



## standa11 (Nov 12, 2008)

paxy said:


> 300 here and I love my full sus.


Same here, even the stock Giant 29er wheels still hold.

Stan


----------



## standa11 (Nov 12, 2008)

JSauce75 said:


> I think I could swing it, but would it be able to support me without blowing out the rear suspension?


I'm 300 on Trance 29er. 220-230 psi in the rear shock (Monarch, 275 psi max) is quite enough.

Stan


----------



## JSauce75 (May 5, 2014)

So I just took another look at my price sheet and here are the bikes that are in my price range. Keep in mind that I haven't ridden in about 15 years, but I used to a lot. That was in IL, not in Tahoe. Obviously it will be a totally different experience. Thanks for your input everyone.

Anthem 27.5 3
Anthem X 29er 3
XtC 27.5 2
Trance 27.5 3
Trance X 29er 2


----------



## JSauce75 (May 5, 2014)

Any suggestions? Besides the wheel size all of the FS options seem the same to me.


----------



## paxy (Apr 6, 2012)

Here is a link comparing two of the options. Were it I, I'd try to arrange some demo rides.

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/giant-trance-x-29er-1-vs-giant-anthem-x-29er-1-a-865226.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSauce75 (May 5, 2014)

"The Anthem is more of an XC race bike. It's lighter with less suspension than the Trance. If your trails are more technical and single trail, I would go with the Trance."

Does this mean the suspension on the Trance would be better for a Clyde?


----------



## JSauce75 (May 5, 2014)

paxy said:


> Here is a link comparing two of the options. Were it I, I'd try to arrange some demo rides.


Unfortunately I need to buy one of them in the next week and the only Giant shop in the area is closed until June. So basically I need to buy just based on advice. It's certainly not ideal.


----------



## standa11 (Nov 12, 2008)

JSauce75 said:


> Any suggestions? Besides the wheel size all of the FS options seem the same to me.


At first I wanted an Anthem 29er but this post was turning point when I decided to go after Trance. A bit heavier but hopefully sturdier too...


----------



## JSauce75 (May 5, 2014)

standa11 said:


> At first I wanted an Anthem 29er but this post was turning point when I decided to go after Trance. A bit heavier but hopefully sturdier too...


Thank you. That is very helpful. How do you like your Trance?


----------



## standa11 (Nov 12, 2008)

JSauce75 said:


> How do you like your Trance?


I have 2013 Trance 29er 2 with SRAM drivetrain and Rock shox suspension.

Well, I'll start with the bad: due to slack seat tube angle, saddle is located some 20-40 mm behind optimal position in relation to bottom bracket. Weight distribution is mostly over the rear wheel. When you sit and spin, it feels like bottom bracket and your legs are in front of you, not bellow you. Not optimal for efficient pedaling, especialy on uphills. I had to push stock saddle forward as much as possible to achieve comfortable position, but with different sadle that wasn't enough. I would need to swap stock seat post (20 mm setback) for inline to gain another 20 mm of adjustment space. Anyway, this is my only complaint and it is readily solvable, so not a big deal.

The good:

Component wise, 2 is very well balanced. X5 rear shifts are only slightly less smooth than with my 9 year old X9. Front shifts are actually better because of double chainrings, vs my old triple. Steel chainrings won't get mud grinded soon as high end X9 or XT alloy chainrings. M395 brakes are surprisingly good and easy to install and adjust, although I immediatelly swapped them for almost new ice-tech XTs from my old hardtail (only because I already had them).

With suspension, I actually prefer RS over Fox. I was told that RS is less demanding about maintenance intervals and hence less expensive to own. Another point about RS shocks being less active and better suited for heavier riders. I like steel stanchions on Reckon fork too: Heavier, sturdier and with harder surface than aluminium, hence less prone to grind off in use and develop play.

Actual ride is the best part about Trance. Big wheels just steamroll over everything . Bike feels much more stable and safe than my old hardtail in bumpy terrain. Especially on forest ground covered by thick level of dry leaves where smaller wheels would get stuck in a hidden hole or stump and suddenly halt. Suspension absorbs impacts from bellow and protects your ass and spine (and bike too), especially when you are tired. It allows you to sit and spin when going through rough stuff where on a hardtail you would have to stand on pedals.

An excellent bike, really. If only I was better fit and ride more. :madman:

Stan


----------



## JSauce75 (May 5, 2014)

If you have this model then the geometry is different than the 2014 model. Maybe they have fixed this issue?

Trance X 29er 2 2013 XL frame
SEAT ANGLE
73.0
Trance X 29er 2 (2013) | Giant Bicycles | United States

Trance 27.5 3 2014 XL frame
SEAT ANGLE
73.5
Trance 27.5 3 (2014) | Giant Bicycles | United States


----------



## standa11 (Nov 12, 2008)

'13 and '14 Trance *29er* are geometry wise identical AFAIK. Actually, frames went unchanged for the '14. On the other hand, '14 *27.5er* is completely new bike and I don't know much about it.


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

the seat angle stated in the geometry chart is the effective one. 
actual is(significantly) smaller, because the seat tube is not straight. thus when you have a lot of seatpost exposed, your actual angle is alot smaller and you sit quite back.
for the 27,5 the tube is less bent so effective numbers are closer to actual.

I would go for the 650b cause giant seems to have shifted focus on that wheelsize.
wheels are a bit stronger, shorter chainstay and what appears to be a marginally stiffer frame.
plus trance 27,5 has a standard size shock which would be useful if you want to change for a better/more suitable in the future.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

JSauce75 said:


> "The Anthem is more of an XC race bike. It's lighter with less suspension than the Trance. If your trails are more technical and single trail, I would go with the Trance."


That is some of the dumbest **** I've ever heard. Seriously.

Well, unless you want to use suspension as a crutch, in which case you might as well get a DH frame for your local XC loop. It'll be "super burly", too, whatever the hell that actually means.


----------



## JSauce75 (May 5, 2014)

Ok, I just ordered the Trance 27.5 3 XL. Hopefully the frame size is correct (measurements below (from a suit last year)). Thanks everyone for the input. I really hope you're correct and this bike can support me long-term.

Height 6'3"
Weight 276
ShoeSizeNum	13
CoatSize 52
CoatLength	Long
CoatInseam	19.5
ShirtNeckSize	20
SleeveSize 35
Hip 49
PantsWaist 40
PantsInseam	32
PantsOutseam	40
ChestOverseam	58
ChestUnderarm	49


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

Great news.
You won't regret it.


----------

